
How Apple lost its way: Steve Jobs’ love of simplicity is gone - plg
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/02/ken-segall-apple-steve-jobs-simplicity
======
mattbillenstein
"Nothing's more simple than one giant button."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA)

------
threatofrain
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11825084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11825084)

